# Momentous day ?   Can you help ?



## Bluesman (Sep 11, 2011)

I read this today and i,v just tried to look up the guy who wrote it ?  His name is HR White but this exert is from a book by Dean Koontz? If anyone nkows more could you please let me know as i think it,s wonderful. ( if you can't help read it anyway) 



 Not one day in anyone’s life…is an uneventful day, no  day without profound meaning, no matter how dull and boring it might  seem, no matter whether you are a seamstress or a queen, a shoeshine boy  or a movie star, a renowned philosopher or a Down’s-syndrome child.   Because in every day of your life, there are opportunities to perform  little kindnesses for others, both by conscious acts of will and  unconscious example.  Each smallest act of kindness–even just words of  hope when they are needed, the remembrance of a birthday, a compliment  that engenders a smile–reverberates across great distances and spans of  time, affecting lives unknown to the one whose generous spirit was the  source of this good echo, because kindness is passed on and grows each  time it’s passed, until a simple courtesy becomes an act of selfless  courage years later and far away.
                      Likewise, each small meanness, each  thoughtless expression of hatred, each envious and bitter act,  regardless of how petty, can inspire others, and is therefore the seed  that ultimately produces evil fruit, poisoning people whom you have  never met and never will.  All human lives are so profoundly and  intricately entwined–those dead, those living, those generations yet to  come–that the fate of all is the fate of each, and the hope of humanity  rests in every heart and in every pair of hands.  Therefore, after every  failure, we are obliged to strive again for success, and when faced  with the end of one thing, we must build something new and better in the  ashes, just as from pain and grief, we must weave hope, for each of us  is a thread critical to the strength–to the very survival–of the human  tapestry.  Every hour in every life contains such often-unrecognized  potential to affect the world that the great days for which we, in our  dissatisfaction, so often yearn are already with us; all great days and  thrilling possibilities are combined always in _this_ momentous day.


----------



## Offeiriad (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand what you're looking for. The title of the book? It's called From the Corner of His Eye, by Koontz.

Okay upon further searching, I found that this H.R. White was aapparently a real person and he gave a speech at the Geneva Convention entitled "This Momentous Day" and Koontz used it in his book From the Corner of His Eye.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for this Offeriad, i,m sorry for not making myself clearer on this but i was wondering if this H R white had written a book with this quote in it ? Like you i found out alittle but it seems it,s just a quote taken from a speech. What a shame i thought maybe there were more but it seems not, oh well i,m enjoying Mr Koontz book anyway. thanks again for your time and help Sam


----------



## Offeiriad (Sep 12, 2011)

It's alright Bluesman.  I kinda question the legitimacy of this H. R. White person, though. I mean with only initials for the first and middle name and such a generic surname, not to mention no hint of nationality, makes for difficult searching.


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes i think maybe our Mr Koontz may have made up this chap but either way it,s an interesting idea. By the way love your bouncy elephant, thanks again for your help.


----------

